# 2008 layout



## LiamsPop (Mar 27, 2012)

This was the last year I set up a display in this room. I took a few years off. Once I figure out how to move pics from my phone to my pc I'll post pics of my 2011 endeavor.

How do you upload pics where the images are displayed automatically instead of having to click the attachment? Do I need an account in a place like photo bucket?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I just discussed this in another thread, so I'll repeat it here ...



tjcruiser said:


> Oh, Steve ... you're killlin' me!  So close ... so very close ...
> 
> Once you have your pics loaded, like you alread are doing, click on any of the little photo icons in your post. That will open the pic in its own window. From there, highlight the full URL address at the top of your browser. Ctrl-C to copy it to the PC clipboard.
> 
> ...


Regards,

TJ


----------



## LiamsPop (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks TJ.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting layout. Looking forward to your 2011 pictures.


----------

